# Brunswick Stew



## fla-gypsy (Jan 3, 2008)

For all you deep southeastern Q guys you know this is staple food in the winter time. My wife is getting good at this stuff. She took my leftover pork butt and made some dynamite stew with it. The best thing about the stuff is it gets better the 2nd day. Anybody else out there making Brunswick Stew?


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 3, 2008)

We would be if someone was passing out the recipe!! (hint, hint)


----------



## richtee (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ight=Brunswick
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ight=Brunswick


Etc... try a search


----------



## meowey (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's the one I use,

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Get-a-H...ew/Detail.aspx


Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## dionysus (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's one ....

Brunswick stew is most commonly made with chicken, or a combination of several meats, which might include rabbit, beef, and pork. Onions, corn, and tomatoes are usually included, and many recipes call for lima beans, peas, and/or okra.

*Brunswick Stew*

*INGREDIENTS*:
3 to 3 1/2 pounds chicken pieces
water
1 large onion, chopped
8 ounces lean ham, lean, diced
3 cans (14.5 ounces each) tomatoes
1 1/2 cups lima beans, frozen or fresh
4 large red skinned potatoes, peeled and diced
2 cups corn kernels, frozen or fresh
2 to 3 teaspoons salt, to taste
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1 pod red pepper or a crushed red pepper, to      taste
3 to 4 tablespoons butter
*PREPARATION:*
Put chicken in a large kettle with water to      cover, one large onion, 8 ounces of lean ham, and simmer gently for      two hours.
Remove skin from chicken and remove meat from      bones. Chop chicken meat and add back to pot. 
Add tomatoes, lima beans, diced potatoes, the      corn, salt, 1/4 teaspoon pepper, a small pod of red pepper or a dash of      crushed red pepper.
Cover and simmer gently for one more hour,      stirring frequently to prevent scorching.       *(This is where you could use      the smoker)*
Add butter and serve hot.


----------



## fla-gypsy (Jan 3, 2008)

The great thing about Brunswick Stew is you can add or delete what you want and it is still good. So, here is mine and it is good.


Brunswick Stew
Ingredients:
3 tablespoons butter
2 cups of smoked pork, chopped
1 cup of chopped onion
3.5 cups of tomatoes, stewed or canned
1 cup of whole kernel corn
1 cup of Lima beans
Â¼ teaspoon of black pepper
1.5 teaspoons of salt
1 teaspoon of Worcestershire sauce
Cayenne pepper to taste
Heat the butter in a heavy skillet and add onion and cook over low heat until tender. Add remaining ingredients and simmer over low heat for a minimum of 2 hours. The longer the better. Makes about 8 servings. Great recipe for slow cookers.


----------



## jsadallas (Mar 21, 2013)

Love your recipe. Just wondering, is there any liquid that should go in??


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 21, 2013)

JSADALLAS said:


> Love your recipe. Just wondering, is there any liquid that should go in??


Dude!!

 It's a 5 year old post...

 Craig


----------



## raastros2 (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## webowabo (Aug 26, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> JSADALLAS said:
> 
> 
> > Love your recipe. Just wondering, is there any liquid that should go in??
> ...


^^^ hehe..


----------

